
Would You Recommend Us? - the only question that matters  - Mistone
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20060901/handson-customer-service.html
======
vlad
I just pulled some statistics on Monday while I was in San Francisco to help
me write a press release (for when I'm at the airport) to finally publicize my
product. Anyway, here is what they are:

In an e-mail poll where 153 customers replied over a course of over a year:
More than 9 out of 10 customers said they "would recommend it to others".

Also, for each of the following statements, at least 86% or more of the
customers agreed with each statement below:

"I received a full response to my question"

"The response speed was prompt"

"The response was clear and easy to understand"

For each case, the possible answers were either "Outstanding" or "Needs
Improvement". All surveys were asked after I had thought I answered a
technical support question, as you may have guessed. Of course, sometimes it
turned out that customers still had a question.

What I found interesting is that you don't have to be perfect in order to have
over 90% of the responders say they would recommend you to their friends and
family.

~~~
Mistone
hello vlad,

do you know how many many of your users found out about the service via a
recommendation/referral?

~~~
vlad
Once in a while customers actually tell me that they've referred someone, so
it must be happening. It's nice to have customers say they would tell their
friends in a survey response, whether or not they actually do. :)

Also, the best part, by the way, is you can then contact those who said "needs
improvement" and ask them what happened. The article talks along the lines of
you "can" do this. I say, you HAVE to do it.

------
staunch
I happen to know that iPowerWeb was totally unscrupulous and oversold way
beyond what anyone would consider reasonable. They were greedy and didn't care
anything for their customers. They were just out to make a quick buck and it
showed.

I love this question and I think every company should poll their users and
graph the response over time. What better way to make sure you're doing things
right. Probably a great way of solving internal debates: "Let's see what the
customers think"

